# Today is the day for the test



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well went through the cleaning out it wasn't fun but I could handle it. I'm still having the urge to go and my test is at 9:30 today. The drink wasn't to bad. I really don't like the idea that they give you a drug that you don't remember anything. I feel it is a mind altering drug. The doctor says to don't form a mermory so where does it go. That pretty scaring to me that my brain won't from a memory. I hope i sleep. I have watch tests on TV that the person was awake the whole time and talking to the doctor.I rather just sleep. I quess it really doesn't matter if I won't remember anything. I will let you know how the test expereince goes. JW


----------



## 21850 (Sep 2, 2006)

Well everything went well. Once they gave me my iv's two meds I don't remember anything else so life is great. Now I won't be afraid to have another one. By the way I was lucky. All is well. Thanks for everyone that walked me though with their experinces. Jackie


----------



## 22299 (Apr 7, 2005)

glad all went well!


----------

